# Feeling Mushy about My Haunt Forum Family



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

So, I know many of you know I have been mildly sick and home for two weeks now. That has given me time to sleep alot, drive up my post count, and spend an inordinate amount of time on the internet.

After hitting refresh on "New Posts" about 4 times per minute (that timer is SO picky, too!) I got bored and started going back over the last 2 years of my life on this forum through old posts, etc. It made me a little misty eyed, and feeling a bit "mushy". 

I just wanted to say thanks to so many of you - those I have met in person, and those I have not... for being so good. By good I mean, talented, creative, inspiring, funny, sympathetic, loyal, friendly, and most of all - kind. I have made friends here - face to face, but also those I will likely never have the pleasure to meet - but will hold dear to my heart for a long time.

This is such a great forum for sharing - of both Halloween creativity, as well as sometimes our personal triumphs and pitfalls - and yet I have never experienced any ugliness or drama, and that says a lot for Zombie F, the moderators, and the members.

I'm really appreciative of this, and just wanted to say it out loud.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We love you, too, Dixie


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it would be very cool to meet you one day. And i love you too Dixie!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

It was great to met you and hopefully I will see you again real soon...now get better.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

You add so much to our forum Dixie.....Thanks for your time and friendship.....
Hope to meet you in person one day...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm glad to know you, even only on the web. I'd love to meet you in real life to, I'm sure that would be awesome. Glad I could make you laugh earlier too!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Haven't met you but I totally agree, this is the finest place on the internet. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awww....we luv ya Dixie! it IS nice here, isn't it?? Now if we could just buy that Halloween Town we've been discussing for years...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Awww....we luv ya Dixie! it IS nice here, isn't it?? Now if we could just buy that Halloween Town we've been discussing for years...


Wouldn't that be AWESOME, Debbie?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

We've known each other for 2 years. I nicknamed you Googlie and you nicknamed me Boggy. lol. 
We've chatted together many times and shared many laughs together. You were my Secret Reaper 
in 2009. I still have all the stuff you sent me on my shelf. You're a great friend and I hope our 
friendship will continue for a long, long long time!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As someone who has been lucky enough to meet Dixie I can tell you she is just as sweet in person as she is here on the forum. And to see her and Jaybo together puts a big smile on my face. From the forum people I've met in person, everyone has been a true delight. A lot of great people make up this family. We don't agree on everything, but we'll back each other up and try to help anyone who asks for it. That's why I've stuck around for five years. I know if I'm down, I can check in here to get cheered up. And if I see someone else here feeling blue, I'll try to help them out with a kind word. Come on everybody, group hug. 
PS A big thanks to Zombie F and the moderators for keeping us running.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Dixie I can completely understand what you are saying. I am so thrilled I found this forum. I have learned so much from this site and had so much encouragement for the feeble attempts I've made so far. It sure has some awesome people.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see someone else get a little mushy about this place. I usually get that way once a year. I'm just amazed of the awesomeness I see here.
Hugs and kisses Dixie!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I posted here more often. I only know one or two of you farely well. The rest you I barely know. I am the kind to generaly stay out of most conversations. Only replying to topics I know something about. 

I just wish there were more people closer to my area that did our kind of activities.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwwww! Dixie, that was so SWEET! We all love you and I feel the same way you do about the "forum folks" here. Everyone is so kind and helpful and I am relatively new to the forum (only 2 years) but right from the start everyone was so NICE. If you just read through the welcome room posts you get the idea of how nice and friendly everyone here is. I didn't know you were sick but I sure hope you are 100% very soon. And I can't think of a better way to spend your 'get well' time than perusing the forum. It has been a great pleasure getting to know you!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The most touching time was when we all helped mike in his transition from Michelle to mike.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Dixie - The feeling is mutual. Even when I have been away from the forum for two days (just coming in a browsing without posting) I feel that I have been missing out. It's great place to go to and share personal experiences, ideas, and life unexpected moments. I, too, have met some great people in person from the forum recently. Haunters are their own breed. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

You are a sweetheart Dixie. We're glad you are here with us too. We love ya. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've said it many times before - this is one of the friendliest, most helpful forums on the web, & that's because of people like you, Dixie. I'd love to meet you Texas/Oklahoma folks in person sometime - maybe we can do an extended m&t in OK sometime. Hope you're feeling better!


----------

